# Preventitive Health - your routine?



## SamanthaNY (Jul 24, 2007)

Our community has important health challenges, and I thought it would be interesting to see how we're dealing with those challenges via a poll. 

I would ask far more questions if a higher number of poll questions were allowed... but we'll deal with what we have. Perhaps additional polls will happen if this works out well. 

I understand that the health field can be a sticky issue as well - so comment and discussion is welcome.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 24, 2007)

But I lost my size positive doctor (moved for eher hubbys job)and am shopping for a new one. I said I hadn't been to the doc in over a year which is not really true I go for blood pressure checks ever 6 months but as far as a check up haven't done it. I suppose I should bite the bullet and go to the moron I have been seeing snce my Doc left i the same clinic. Hes nice enough and has a fat wife just not the brightest club on the CHristmas tree. My friend recently got a job in a new clinic so she is scoping out docs for me over there.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't had health insurance in almost 3 years now - I haven't seen a doctor in over 2 years, haven't seen a dentist in 18 months. I just thank the gods I'm not on any sort of medication. 
I'm ineligible for any sort of help, because I can manage to pay my rent and electric bills.
Thanks for the mental jolt - I'm now reminded that I really should call Planned Parenthood and see about getting a chick check.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm glad you're doing that, Kimberleigh... had I had more poll room, I would have added mammogram and pap smear questions.


----------



## loren_a_e (Jul 24, 2007)

I must admit, I've never really seen dental care as being part of good health. It's always been one of those things, see a dentist every six months for a flouride treatment and a clean with my checkup.

A useful tip for doctor's visits from my mother who knew how much I used to dislike going for checkups: - You're paying for your doctor's attention, so make sure he serves you. Women especially are so meek when seeking medical care, as if their visit, which they're paying for (either through the health system or directly) is some sort of burden on the doctor. I've asked around and this is the case with my friends, fat or thin.


----------



## Jane (Jul 24, 2007)

loren_a_e said:


> I must admit, I've never really seen dental care as being part of good health. It's always been one of those things, see a dentist every six months for a flouride treatment and a clean with my checkup.
> 
> A useful tip for doctor's visits from my mother who knew how much I used to dislike going for checkups: - You're paying for your doctor's attention, so make sure he serves you. Women especially are so meek when seeking medical care, as if their visit, which they're paying for (either through the health system or directly) is some sort of burden on the doctor. I've asked around and this is the case with my friends, fat or thin.



There is a link between inflammation and heart disease. If you have chronic dental problems, they can certainly have an effect on your health.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 24, 2007)

I admit, I haven't been good about visiting the dentist. It's a major phobia of mine. It wasn't lack of access, I've had insurance most of my life. I'm finally getting over that hurdle and getting things that I've put off for many years. Although I'm 26 , I feel like I should have dealt with these issues earlier. Better late than never though.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 24, 2007)

Toods - have you thought of contacting one of those dental offices that are specially geared for fearful patients? I don't know if they give you fluffy bunnies to hold, or a voodoo doll to stab, but I've heard they're good at comforting patients. Might be helpful.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 24, 2007)

I had the dentist prescribe me one valium for tomorrow. Someone told me to ask and she obliged. Having a wisdom tooth pulled isn't fun, but hey I need to be mellow to function.

Unfortunately, I have state insurance and it's really hard to find those 'cater to cowards' dentists covered under it.


----------



## Aliena (Jul 25, 2007)

I see a Dr. regularly. Thankfully, DH and I have medical insurance. I am in the best health I've been in for almost a decade and a healthy lifestyle has contributed to that immensely. 

I see an eye Dr. once a year, but the dentist thing, well that's another story. I desperately need to see a dentist, but even with insurance, they're expensive. Still, I'll be going before the fall comes in. I need some deep cleaning. (and pray there are not any cavities)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 25, 2007)

The only doctor I see on a regular basis is my neurologist. I see him once a year to monitor my Tegretol dosage and its effects. Otherwise, I don't go to the doctor unless I am REALLY sick. And as proven by the recent escapade with the staph infection in my leg, I try to avoid going even then.:doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 25, 2007)

Up until December I saw the family doc monthly, with blood work every 3 months...a lot of things screwed up, and a lot of meds with some having nasty potential side effects. Then, the family doc retired, and it took till late March to find a new one. She's had me going through all kinds of test hoops, but only wants to see me every 3 months "or so". Around late May wife's job went to India, taking health insurance with it. Until she gets insurance from her new job, non-critical meds and doc visits are on a "as seriously needed" basis.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 25, 2007)

I go to my Doctor as needed. She has me get tests as necessary, so I am always under care. I usually have a blood draw every 3-4 months. I get yearly mamograms and GYN exams (pap smears). I get a yearly eye exam, get my teeth cleaned regularly, and brush and floss daily.  

I also take my meds as prescribed, take a daily multivitamin and some other suppliments, shower daily, have regular sex, drink a glass of red wine every evening, and get at least 20 minutes of sunshine every day for vitamin D.

If there is anything else I should be doing, I'm not aware of it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I go to my Doctor as needed. She has me get tests as necessary, so I am always under care. I usually have a blood draw every 3-4 months. I get yearly mamograms and GYN exams (pap smears). I get a yearly eye exam, get my teeth cleaned regularly, and brush and floss daily.
> 
> I also take my meds as prescribed, take a daily multivitamin and some other suppliments, shower daily, have regular sex, drink a glass of red wine every evening, and get at least 20 minutes of sunshine every day for vitamin D.
> 
> If there is anything else I should be doing, I'm not aware of it.



Sounds like you are one happy, healthy fat chick!  

I am under great care as well...even though I am young (in my 20's), I still make sure to have my teeth cleaned every six months, I have a yearly pap smear, I go to the doc regularly, but that is more to do with me being on meds than anything. I drink plenty of water, I like to have wine, and I excercise a couple of times a week, although I walk to the El (subway) twice a day, coming from and going to work. I make sure to make love regularly...so I guess that would count for more cardio, right?  

The only thing I'm not doing is taking vitamins -- which I know I should. What's worse is Babe actually bought a large bottle of women's one-a-day's and I still don't take them.


----------

